# H: 40k Orks W: Deamons or $$$



## tyraniddude (Feb 13, 2012)

Orks

-	1 mega armored Warboss / Ghazghkull Thraka (PB w/ painted base)
-	1 Mega armored Nob (PB)
-	1 Warboss from AOBR (assembled but not primed)
-	1 IG Basilisk tank converted to looted wagon w/ boomgun (PB)
-	20 Ork Boyz w/ 2 big shoota’s from AOBR (assembled, not primed)
-	2 custom Trukks (assembled, not primed)
-	12 Deff Kopta’s from AOBR (assembled not primed, 2 missing head but otherwise complete)
-	3 custom Zap guns with2 Grot crew each (assembled, not primed)
-	2 custom Deffdreads (assembled, not primed)
-	5 Nobs from AOBR (assembled, not primed
- 6 Nobs w/ 2power claw, 1 boss pole, 1 waagh banner, and a custom pain boy (2 are well painted, others are assembled, not primed)
-	20 Ork Boys w/shoota’s, a Nob, and 2 big shoota’s (assembled and partly painted)
-	13 Ork ‘Ard Boys w/ Nob and 1 big shoota (5 well painted, 3 assembled and partly painted, others are assembled, not primed)
-	11 converted Tank Busta Boys w/ 2 tank hammers and a Nob (partly painted)
-	5 converted Burna Boys (1 primed, others are assembled, not primed)
-	5 Storm Boys (assembled, not primed)
-	4 custom Grot tanks /Warbuggies (all well painted)
-	1 IG Baneblade tank converted to be a Battle Wagen or a Skull Hammer for Apocolypse games


Hoping to get $200 for it all. I might piece it out if you are buying lots. I may also take New Deamons of chaos stuff as well as the WHFB army book and the WH40k codex.


----------

